# When to neuter?



## Titus B. (Jun 14, 2010)

I have heard differing opinions when to neuter my GSD. Titus will be a year old in a few days and his temperment is good. My breeeder suggested I wait until he is a year and a half. Opinions on when to neuter?

Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you absolutely want to neuter him but you feel you can wait, then I would wait until he is 2 years old, that way he is physically mature before you do it, if you do it.

I neutered my GSD at 15 months because it was Dog Park rules. We never had temperment issues, marking, roaming or anything. He is 1.5 years old now.

My GSD/Husky mix is 1.5 years old and he is not neutered, again no temperment issues, marking, roaming or anything. I dont know if I am going to get him neutered, if I do I wouldn't do it until he was at least 2 years old.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is your choice but I would only neuter for medical reasons. Other than that I (personally) wouldn't neuter a dog.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

IF I nueter, I will wait until 2 yrs old-unless there are medical reasons to do so earlier. Our breeder also recommends waiting 1.5 -2yrs.

He was sold on a non-breeding contract- we would NEVER breed him, but I am totally on the fence with nuetering him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I am too. Stosh is just 8 mos old so there aren't any behavior or physical problems, he's not aggressive, doesn't even lift his leg yet. The vet doesn't recommend it until he's a year and is fine with it if I never do. I would never breed him either. My only consideration is that we live out in the country without leash laws and I imagine there are intact females around.


----------



## Titus B. (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Are there health implications later in life if he is not neutered? Increased risk of cancer etc?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

When I was researching SPAY time-line it seemed there was research in favor of both. Too early or too late in life. Many owners go with a happy medium anywhere from 15-24 months. Comes down to personal choice after weighing the positive and negatives. 

I'm going to try to at least wait until 18mos and see how it goes.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you saying there are negative effects neutering later?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's so many opinions and anecdotal evidence about behavior problems or medical complications....really it boils down to what YOU are comfortable with, what is best for you and your dog.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I was told the best time to spay a female is at 6 months. You wanna catch her before the first heat.

I don't remember what the best time to neuter males is, but yes, if you don't neuter him, the chance of him getting cancer later on is higher.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Are you saying there are negative effects neutering later?


Yes. It's better to neuter when they're young, unless you don't mind the chances of a massive weight gain. I'm not completely sure it's the same in males, but I've seen a 300 pound rotty due to a much later spay.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would wait til he is 1 1/2 years old to 2 years old that way he is fully matured.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am with Mrs K on this one, I would only spay/neuter if there was a medical problem requiring it.

Stosh, you live in an area with no leash laws, that doesn't mean you have to let your boy run free. If you cannot keep him intact and determine whether or not he is bred, than please neuter him.

GSDfan, I disagree with your statement that if you don't neuter him, the chance of him getting cancer later on is higher. The chance of him getting testicular cancer later on is higher is true. Osteosarcoma, Hemangiosarcoma, and now they are even saying prostate cancer risk goes UP for neutered pets, particularly those pets neutered young. 

In the five years on this board, I think I remember 1 case of testicular cancer. But I do not hang out in the health section too long, afraid of catching something. It just seems like I hear of osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma much more often. And, the prognosis for these cancers is much, much worse than testicular cancer.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I had questions as to when to spay Miikka too. My breeder sent me the following report. It's pretty informative.

http://www.baerental.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs-1.pdf.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I spayed Arwen when she was 6 months old. Strider us still intact. He just turned 6 months old. Im undecided on when I will neuter him. The Vet is pushing for right now. I will do it after a year (hopefully)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSD Fan said:


> Yes. It's better to neuter when they're young, unless you don't mind the chances of a massive weight gain. I'm not completely sure it's the same in males, but I've seen a 300 pound rotty due to a much later spay.


Well a neuter and a spay are completely different, besides the obvious.

My female was spayed at 3.5 years and weighs 50lbs.


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

Miikkas Mom - thank you for that link. Very informative and I shared with my husband. Having lost a female mix to hemangiosarcoma which was so awful, seeing the stats for that increase for neuter/spayed dogs really concerns me. *IFI we neuter our Rolf, we'll be waiting, hopefully until he's 2. He's just 8 months now and at this point, we don't really see a reason to do it.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Let them mature /// after 24 mos


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSD Fan said:


> Yes. It's better to neuter when they're young, unless you don't mind the chances of a massive weight gain. I'm not completely sure it's the same in males, but I've seen a 300 pound rotty due to a much later spay.


You've seen a 300lb Rottie due to over-feeding and under-exercising. Weight loss and weight gain are governed by the laws of thermodynamics. In humans and in dogs, eating more calories than you burn results in weight gain.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You've seen a 300lb Rottie due to over-feeding and under-exercising. Weight loss and weight gain are governed by the laws of thermodynamics. In humans and in dogs, eating more calories than you burn results in weight gain.


I agree with you 100%

I don't buy into spay/nueter causes weight gain.


----------

